# PM9 report



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

I was looking for someone who has had experience shooting a PM9. I'm looking for a compact 9mm, anyone have thoughts on PM9? How does it shoot and also fit in pocket holster? I have a LCP, just want something with a little more punch (I like Kahrs, I have a P9). 

Sidenote, has anybody heard about this new Kahr P380? It is supposed to compete with LCP/P3AT, and actually slightly smaller? That would not be a bad gun to look at either.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

We bought my wife a used pm9 about 3 months ago. She loves it, its been 100% reliable since we bought it. It shoots quite a bit better than the lcp I shot, the trigger is a dream compaired to the ruger imo. If your looking for something with more punch why would you even look at the p380? I think the pm9 is a great gun if your willing to spend the money.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I have a PM9 that was bought new. It took about 200rds to break it in, now it works perfect. Trigger is pretty good for a DAO. Makes a good CCW gun in my opinion.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I own a PM9 that serves as my primary carry piece. I purchased it new and it has NEVER malfunctioned even during the 200 round break-in period. I took it to the range and fired about 325 rounds the day I bought it, without cleaning, and it never missed. The only thing I have ound on mine is that I have trouble racking the slide to eject ball ammo. It seems too long and won't swing out of the chamber. JHP ejects just fine and that works for me since that is obviously what I carry. My wife bought an LCP for her carry gun due to it's size. The PM9 is a much better shooter, though I feel comfortable with the LCP in my pocket as well. I don't carry the PM9 in a pocket holster but rather IWB in a cheap-o Uncle Mike's Sidekick holster that cost me about $12. The PM9 is a little thicker than the LCP but is still very easy to conceal even in shorts and a T-shirt. I think you will be happy with one. 
I also have to agree with the previous post, if you want more punch (than .380) why look at the P380 from Kahr? I have no doubt that it would be a great little gun, if another .380 is what you want.


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

Yeah nix the P380.. way over priced compared to other just as good .380s. Hell P9 is kinda overpriced in my opinion too, but not many things out ther to compare it with other than the PF9 (which is like shooting a gun with sandpaper for grips... irritating). 

PM9 or P9 all the way if you want a small 9mm semi pocket pistol. 

BTW, I use an uncle mike's pocket holster for my P9, fits fine in khaki pants, but lil tight in jeans (prints pretty badly especially sitting down), need my CompTac to get here ASAP.


----------



## Dave James (May 15, 2007)

If you can buy one of the NEWEST made models of the Pm9 you will be happy if its any of what I call 1st or 2nd gen units stand by to be unhappy, mine works now but took a long time to get there.

When it comes to Kahrs now I prefer the steel models, and the newer Walther PPS .

If you get one make sure you follow the written break in , they are TIGHT!!


----------



## vrodcruiser (Nov 19, 2008)

I have both a P9 and a PM9. They are very simular. I am not sure it is worth the difference of having both. I would just buy two P9 if I had it to do over again. I like the extra round and the maagazine extender for the MP9 nullifies the difference in size.


----------



## dalealan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Price Range for CW9*

Made New Thread


----------



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

What's a good price for a PM9?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

nelskc said:


> I was looking for someone who has had experience shooting a PM9. I'm looking for a compact 9mm, anyone have thoughts on PM9? How does it shoot and also fit in pocket holster?


I had one for a while. I finally swapped mine because I decided it was too large for a pocket gun, and didn't fit my largish hands well enough for a IWB. I can conceal a larger gun IWB, so I want one that fits better.

The PM-9 is an accurate handgun, but pretty difficult to learn to shoot accurately, unless you have had a lot of practice with short sighting radius. I recommend it for anyone with medium or small hands.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

nky1129 said:


> What's a good price for a PM9?


New? Probably somewhere between $525 and $650. I paid top dollar for mine back in the summer cause I could not find one local and bought the only one I could find.

Not sure now with all the hysteria.


----------



## WVleo (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi, Had to order a PM9 from the local gun store . Did so on 12-30-08 and just came in this past week ( wrong model came first time, the two tone model ) . I paid $662 OTD for the DLC model ( $625 + WV sales tax ) . I ran 200 rounds of threw it with no issues at all after taking it home to clean/lube/rack slide 500 times/clean/lube. Next I ran a magazine each of My carry load Speer GD 124gr HP and again no issues ! Gun isn't hard for Me to shoot well at all as I have smallish hands. Am presently placing My CZ RAMI 9mm on consignment at the LGS which this gun will replace . The RAMI was great, but I wanted smaller for the bike. ......WVleo


----------



## dmason57 (Jan 26, 2009)

I purchased a new PM9 last week. Took it to range over the weekend and put 350 rounds through with no hicups. I was very impressed with how accurate this small gun is. This is the perfect gun for me. Works fine in my front pocket and I will carry everyday.


----------



## jsdkms (Sep 14, 2008)

Very easy to CC and great to shoot! Very accurate and I have put 200 rounds through mine in one range session with no trouble.


----------

